# HELP! Clipped nail too close to quick, now it's bleeding!



## andreabaylon

So I was just giving Nibbler a little claw trim. I did his front nails just fine because his claws are clear and seethrough. However, his hind claw nails are black and it is hard to see the quick. Well, I did the unthinkable and clipped it too close, now he's bleeding. I cleaned his nail with a cottonball soaked in bactine and applied neosporin. Is there something else I should be doing/using? What are trouble signs I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## Maureen Las

if you have stryptic powder to stop the bleeding that is good ..if it is still bleeding then use plain old flour. 

don't worry about this; the rabbit will be fine 

looks worse than it is . 

(and you have NO idea how many times this has happened to me and my rabbits )


----------



## missyscove

As long as the bleeding is stopped he should be fine. Styptic powder is the best to stop bleeding, but flour or cornstarch will work in a pinch. 
I'm sure we've all done it.


----------



## andreabaylon

Phew! Thanks a lot guys!! ray: My poor Nibbler's been through a lot this week. I needed to hear that this isn't something i need to see the vet for!


----------



## tonyshuman

Today at the adoption center one of the bunnies had bad quality nails probably due to an inconsistent diet. I put the clipper on one of the nails and it fell out. Blood everywhere. I finally managed to stop the bleeding with styptic, but she had kicked her feet so many times that the blood had spattered and it was all over me, not a good sight. Not to mention the adoption center is in a pet store with the general public walking by looking at the adoptable bunnies. It happens even to those of us with hundreds of bunny nail trims under our belts.


----------



## jujub793

its scarey when that happens!:nerves1


----------



## haven711

Same thing happened to Ellie over the weekend. It stopped right away though. I noticed rabbit blood is more brighter red than humans'. 

Problem was her hind nails were getting longer, so her ears get red when she scratches them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We always have styptic on hand just in case. When cutting the dark nails, try doing it in a brightly lit area as that helps visually. If you have a bunny that is normally relaxed, once you have the nail in position, put a slight amount of pressure on it with the clipper--if your bunny jerks away you are probably over the quick area. If your bunny stays relaxed, you are usually good to clip.


----------



## Yield

Happened with Solara a while back (she has ALL black nails) and she bled SOOO much. I looked like I'd been through a horror movies. My shirt was torn up from her scratching at me, I had blood all over my arms, hands, shirt, face. It was all over the sofa, the floor, my bed, my pants, the pen, HER. Little bunnies bleed a LOT! My mom had to go out and buy stypic powder, cause flour didn't work. :I


----------

